# striker vs hammer



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Can someone explain these in simple terms? Also, explain the pros and cons of each.
I am confused!


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Striker-fired pistols have a firing pin that is drawn into a retracted, set position as the slide travels from the rear position to the forward position. The striker is fully cocked by drawing the trigger to the rear and, at the end of the trigger stroke (break point) is released to fall on the bullet's primer. There is no hammer on a striker-fired pistol.

Pistols with a hammer have a free floating firing pin with a spring at the fore end to return it to the rearmost position after being fired. The firing pin is struck by the falling hammer that has been released by the pull of the trigger. The momentum of the striker ignites the bullet primer and the spring quickly returns it to the rear position.

I'll let someone else clarify if need be and elaborate on pro's and con's.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is one example of how a striker fired gun works

http://www.kahr.com/KA-2E.html


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

A hammer is a piece (often exposed, as in a revolver or 1911) that is spring-loaded. When released, it strikes a pin that in turn strikes the back of the cartridge. The energy for this is stored in the hammer spring. On older designs, the pin is on the upper forward edge of the hammer, but on newer designs the hammer and pin are separate.

A striker is essentially a long firing pin. It's energy is contained in a spring that is compressed when the striker is moved rearward. Pulling the trigger allows the striker to go forward via the compressed spring, and hits the back of the cartridge. No hammer is involved.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Striker fired weapons will allow much sought after lower bore axis that for some is needed for it to be seen as a superior weapon.

Opponents of the striker fired weapon will site the the longer and harder pull of a double action only/safe action weapon.

Both work fine, People like one or another better for whatever reason they can come up with. and some like both.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

So, would it be correct to say that the trigger pull on a hammer firing pistol can be pulled with less effort thus more accurate?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

nailer said:


> So, would it be correct to say that the trigger pull on a hammer firing pistol can be pulled with less effort thus more accurate?


Not always. It depends on too many parts of the mechanism, so this cannot be generalized so easily.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

nailer said:


> So, would it be correct to say that the trigger pull on a hammer firing pistol can be pulled with less effort thus more accurate?


Most striker fired weapons have a longer pull and with more weight than say.. a single action but might be similar do some double action. The lighter trigger with the shortest travel would be a single action. You can use striker fired weapons and be very accurate but it will take longer to get used to and do well being there is more going on at the time. Similar to a DA hammered weapon. Longer the pull, the more weight against the pull the more control you need to fire it accurately.


----------

